# 8v Carb question How to run a throttle cable......



## volksdoc22 (Dec 17, 2001)

Just about got my car done but I have hit a snag. I am not sure how to run the throttle cable for my carb setup. I was wondering how everyone else was doing theirs. I tried to do a search and look at pics but I never could find a pic where I could see how others set theirs up. I am sure there is a easy way to do it but I am just not seeing it. Any pics or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Oh here is a couple pics for views.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: 8v Carb question How to run a throttle cable...... (volksdoc22)*

Nice looking setup - what you running?
From what i've heard - you can use a Rabbit throttle cable with a Barrel (or is it Ball?) end.
Other than that, I have no input - I'm a newbie in this forum.


----------



## rabbit4me (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: 8v Carb question How to run a throttle cable...... (Big Dac With Fries)*

here is mine..


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 8v Carb question How to run a throttle cable...... (volksdoc22)*

If the intake manifold doesn't have a mount setup, I have made simple brackets using a valve cover bolt and some 1/8" alumium. Depending on the pull angle, you might be able to mount it on the valve cover itself if it has bosses. 
That show car throttle cable above - beautiful car, but you NEVER want to mount a throttle cable to the body, and then connect it to the engine. When the engine torques and moves under load, the throttle opening will change.


----------



## rabbit4me (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: 8v Carb question How to run a throttle cable...... (greggearhead)*

just the outer sleeve is mounted to the body (just like factory the inner cable is free flowing. Though I don't like the way it sits out by itself. I would like to change it to the valve cover mounting more like factory.


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm going to bump this 5 year old thread because I want to see pics of how folks have done their throttle cable setups for retrofitted carbs...and...GO.


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

Installed this way for now... hope to get the real deal linkage kit soon...


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone else? 

I'm looking to see a picture of a downdraft setup w/the throttle on the driver's side of the carb. I think a Rabbit valve cover would work, or this bracket that can be mounted to the base of an MKII valve cover (could easily be fabricated):

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1thcabr.html


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

looks like someone had a case of the runs on the right side of the engine bay....


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

I used the stock rabbit cable with the stock valve cover. I used an old seat belt bracket bended and grinded to fit and bolt to the stock cover bracket hole.

you can barely see the angle here but it is perfect with no bends or kinks... and it doesnt flex when you pull on it.


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

lhcVdub said:


> I used the stock rabbit cable with the stock valve cover. I used an old seat belt bracket bended and grinded to fit and bolt to the stock cover bracket hole.
> 
> you can barely see the angle here but it is perfect with no bends or kinks... and it doesnt flex when you pull on it.


Looks good. :thumbup:

Why did you need to raise it so high? On my 38 Weber DGES it looks like the bracket on the valve cover will probably work.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

probably so his angle of pull would be correct..


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that high because of the angle of the carb throttle bracket. You can probably make it a bit lower. What won't work is the factory rabbit cable on the stock valve cover.


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

lhcVdub said:


> Is that high because of the angle of the carb throttle bracket. You can probably make it a bit lower. What won't work is the factory rabbit cable on the stock valve cover.


I'm running the Weber 38 DGES on an MKII w/a MKIII GTI aluminum valve cover. The valve cover doesn't have a bracket, so I'm going to either fabricate one or purchase the one BFI sells. I think it will work out quite nicely and I'm making it out to be more difficult than it really is


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's what I'm working with. Scroll to post 9 to see the carb installed. Once I rotate the carb 180 (PO installed it backwards), I think I can use a bracket on the last two bolts on the valve cover. Might have to play w/angle a bit.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5105682-38-DGES-Good-Choice-for-Autocross-Racing


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Ohh ok if you fabricate your own then I dont see the problem as long as the angle is correct.

here is a better angle of mine..


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

lhcVdub said:


> Ohh ok if you fabricate your own then I dont see the problem as long as the angle is correct.
> 
> here is a better angle of mine..


Love those ram horns! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you have any fuel starvation issues during hard cornering?


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks brotha! Nope not an issue :beer:


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

wanna see what it looks like with the hood closed....:beer:


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

DANG! I was so hoping the trumpets would poke through the hood.....


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont have the cojones to do it.. lol. OG color/hood. :banghead:


----------

